# Stuff and Things > The Pub >  Name that Movie thread

## texmaster

The game is simple.    A pic is posted from a movie.   Whomever identifies the movie correctly posts a pic of their own.  No cuts!

----------

LongTermGuy (08-28-2014)

----------


## Dr. Felix Birdbiter

> The game is simple.    A pic is posted from a movie.   Whomever identifies the movie correctly posts a pic of their own.  No cuts!



Gooneys

----------


## Sheldonna

There's no mistaking the Corey/Haim duo.

What's this one?

----------


## Trinnity



----------


## Trinnity



----------


## Crunch

> 


The Money Pit

----------


## Crunch



----------


## Conservative Libertarian

> There's no mistaking the Corey/Haim duo.
> 
> What's this one?


Catch 22?

----------


## Sheldonna

> Catch 22?


Nope.

----------


## Sheldonna

> 


I just watched that one all the way through for the first time the other night, in fact.  The Money Pit!  Stupid movie, btw....lol.  Kinda reminded me of the Final Destination flicks.  Far fetched doesn't begin to cover it....but at least it was supposed to be a comedy.

----------


## texmaster

> Nope.


Eight on the Lam?

----------


## Sheldonna

> Eight on the Lam?


No.   You recognize the actor in the pic.  It's a 1966 movie.

----------


## texmaster

> 


Raising Arizona

----------


## texmaster

> No.   You recognize the actor in the pic.  It's a 1966 movie.


The Russians are coming?

----------


## Sheldonna

> The Russians are coming?


Bingo!  A classic.

----------

texmaster (08-26-2014)

----------


## texmaster

Mine is the greatest war movie of all time.

----------


## Conservative Libertarian

> There's no mistaking the Corey/Haim duo.
> 
> What's this one?





> Catch 22?





> Nope.


The Russians Are Coming, the Russians Are Coming.

----------

Sheldonna (08-26-2014)

----------


## Conservative Libertarian

> Raising Arizona


Kelley's Heros?

----------


## Conservative Libertarian

> Bingo! A classic.


I didn't read this far when I posted.

----------


## Sheldonna

> I didn't read this far when I posted.


No problem.  You still now get to post a pic of a movie ala the game.

----------


## Conservative Libertarian

> No problem. You still now get to post a pic of a movie ala the game.


I'll have to do that later.

----------


## texmaster

> Kelley's Heros?


negative Ghostrider

----------


## texmaster

You guys give up that easy?!   :Big Grin: 

I guess I'll have to call in the big gun  @DonGlock26

----------


## DonGlock26

> You guys give up that easy?!  
> 
> I guess I'll have to call in the big gun  @DonGlock26


Top Gun.

----------


## texmaster

> Top Gun.




Ok Top Gun @DonGlock26

What movie is it

----------


## michaelr

Valkyrie

----------


## Sheldonna

> Ok Top Gun @DonGlock26
> 
> What movie is it


My favorite war movie.  Where Eagles Dare.  The best scene is where Burton pulls the ole switcheroo and claims that they have just uncovered a plot to assassinate the fuhrer when the blonde SS ahole walks in, gun drawn.  The look on Eastwood's face was PRICELESS.

----------

DonGlock26 (08-27-2014)

----------


## Sheldonna

Name this war movie.....

guesswhat.jpg

----------


## DonGlock26

Saving private Ryan.

----------


## texmaster

> My favorite war movie.  Where Eagles Dare.  The best scene is where Burton pulls the ole switcheroo and claims that they have just uncovered a plot to assassinate the fuhrer when the blonde SS ahole walks in, gun drawn.  The look on Eastwood's face was PRICELESS.

----------


## Sheldonna

> Saving private Ryan.


Right.  Your turn .....post a pic.

----------

texmaster (08-27-2014)

----------


## texmaster

@DonGlock26

you're up

----------

DonGlock26 (08-27-2014)

----------


## DonGlock26

How about a quote & a pic:




> "I've seen things you people wouldn't believe. Attack ships on fire off the shoulder of Orion.  I watched c-beams glitter in the dark near the Tannhauser Gate. All  those moments will be lost in time, like tears in rain. [pause] Time to  die."






@*texmaster*

----------


## Sheldonna

I don't have the first clue.  But it sounds interesting.

----------

DonGlock26 (08-27-2014)

----------


## keymanjim

> 


Stripes

----------


## keymanjim

> How about a quote & a pic:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @*texmaster*


Blade Runner.

----------

DonGlock26 (08-27-2014),OriginalCyn (08-29-2014)

----------


## keymanjim

The actor in this picture also does the voice of Mr. Krabs on Spongebob.

----------


## DonGlock26

> Blade Runner.


Correct.

----------

keymanjim (08-27-2014)

----------


## DonGlock26

This should be harder:

----------


## keymanjim

> This should be harder:


Ain't no one gonna get that one without cheating.

----------


## Calypso Jones

> The actor in this picture also does the voice of Mr. Krabs on Spongebob.


Highlander

----------

keymanjim (08-27-2014)

----------


## keymanjim

> Highlander


Correct.

----------


## texmaster

> Highlander


You're up @Calypso Jones

----------


## texmaster

> This should be harder:


Jesus that is hard.

I'll remember that when I'm up  :Big Grin:

----------


## DonGlock26

> Ain't no one gonna get that one without cheating.


<evil laughter>

----------


## DonGlock26

> The actor in this picture also does the voice of Mr. Krabs on Spongebob.



"Ramirez........."

Loved that character.

----------


## Calypso Jones



----------

texmaster (08-28-2014)

----------


## texmaster

Holy crap you guys are good.

----------

DonGlock26 (08-28-2014)

----------


## DonGlock26

> This should be harder:


1st clue: It is a foreign film.

----------


## Devil505

> There's no mistaking the Corey/Haim duo.
> 
> What's this one?


The Russians are coming....The Russians are coming

----------


## Devil505

> Ok Top Gun @DonGlock26
> 
> What movie is it


Where Eagles Dare

----------

texmaster (08-28-2014)

----------


## texmaster

The only movie Sinantra did that's worth a damn  :Wink:

----------


## keymanjim

Von Ryan's Express.

Stalag-17-3.jpg

----------

texmaster (09-03-2014)

----------


## texmaster

> Von Ryan's Express.
> 
> Stalag-17-3.jpg


Nice.    Stalag 17

----------

keymanjim (09-03-2014),OriginalCyn (09-03-2014)

----------


## OriginalCyn

> The only movie Sinantra did that's worth a damn


Von Ryan's Express    :Headbang: 

Never was a Sinatra fan (singing or acting), but I'm a sucker for good war movies, even when they star actors I don't like.

ETA:  Oh crap - keymanjim beat me to it.

Pretend this post never happened.....

----------

texmaster (09-03-2014)

----------


## OriginalCyn

> Nice.    Stalag 17


Got this one though....


The Guns of Navarone.

----------

texmaster (09-03-2014)

----------


## texmaster

> Got this one though....
> 
> 
> The Guns of Navarone.


Gotta post one now  :Smile:

----------


## keymanjim

> Gotta post one now


How did we get into war movies?
This one ought to be easy. Some young guy asked me this week what was the best John Wayne movie.

the%u00252Bquiet%2Bman2.jpg

----------


## OriginalCyn

> Gotta post one now


Here ya go...


WWIIMovie1.jpg

----------


## texmaster

> How did we get into war movies?
> This one ought to be easy. Some young guy asked me this week what was the best John Wayne movie.
> 
> the%u00252Bquiet%2Bman2.jpg


The quiet Man.   I can get the wife to watch this one  :Big Grin:

----------

keymanjim (09-03-2014)

----------


## texmaster

> Here ya go...
> 
> 
> Attachment 5375


Ladies Courageous?

----------


## OriginalCyn

> Ladies Courageous?


Nope, but you're in the right ballpark, theme-wise.

----------

texmaster (09-03-2014)

----------


## texmaster

> Nope, but you're in the right ballpark, theme-wise.


@*OriginalCyn*

Women in War?

----------


## texmaster

I'll be impressed if you guys get this one.


Bonus points if you id the actor in the middle.

----------


## Calypso Jones

Is the center guy Jimmy Stewart?

----------


## texmaster

> Is the center guy Jimmy Stewart?




Now naming the movie should be easy  :Smile:

----------


## Calypso Jones

I actually have no clue.

----------


## OriginalCyn

> @*OriginalCyn*
> 
> Women in War?


Again, topic-wise, you're in the right ballpark, but no dice.  Want to keep guessing?

----------


## Devil505

> I'll be impressed if you guys get this one.
> 
> 
> Bonus points if you id the actor in the middle.


Destination Tokyo (great wartime flic )
Cary Grant was the skipper
(no idea who the guy in the center is but it wasn't Jimmy Stewart  http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0035799/...=tt_cl_sm#cast)

Edit: Just checked that guy was Robert Hutton

----------

texmaster (09-04-2014)

----------


## Devil505

How about this one:

----------


## texmaster

> How about this one:


Ice station Zebra.   Great flick.


Now non wartime movie.   Its the invasion of the 80s!!!

----------


## texmaster

> Again, topic-wise, you're in the right ballpark, but no dice.  Want to keep guessing?


One more then I surrender.


Keep your Powder dry

----------


## Devil505

> Ice station Zebra.   Great flick.
> 
> 
> Now non wartime movie.   Its the invasion of the 80s!!!


Yup


No idea what that one is??

----------

texmaster (09-04-2014)

----------


## texmaster

Let's see if we can get others to at least try  :Big Grin:

----------


## texmaster

Oh come on, no one can name that 80s classic?

Where is @Trinnity ?

@*smartmouthwoman* ?

----------


## OriginalCyn

> Ice station Zebra.   Great flick.
> 
> 
> Now non wartime movie.   Its the invasion of the 80s!!!


Real Genius.

I freaking LOVE this movie -- my HS sweetheart and I went to see this together, and we had an insane number of inside jokes about it.  Got it on VHS way back in the day, and I can still quote the thing in my sleep.

"If there's anything I can do for you...or more to the point, to you....let me know."
"Can you hammer a six-inch spike through a board with your penis?"
"No."
"A girl's gotta have her standards."

"Mitch, there's something you need to realize...compared to you, most people have the IQ of a carrot."

"Why is that toy on your head?"
"Because if I wear it anyplace else, it chafes."

"Do you mind if I name my first child after you?  'Dipshit Knight' has a nice ring to it."

"Do you still run?"
"Only when chased"  **I use this one all the time IRL**

"So...I guess it goes from God...to Jerry....to you....to the cleaners....Right, Kent?"

"You won't get away with this!  Doctor Hathaway's going to hear all about it....you'll rue the day!!"  *storms out*
"Rue the day?!  Who talks like that?!"

******

I'm in the process of coming up with another challenge.

----------

texmaster (09-04-2014)

----------


## OriginalCyn

> One more then I surrender.
> 
> 
> Keep your Powder dry


Can't believe it -- I stumped the band!

From 1943, the title is So Proudly We Hail

It starred Veronica Lake, Claudette Colbert, and Paulette Goddard, and is about a group of nurses serving in the Philippines.  The movie garnered 4 Oscar nominations, and it's a great watch.

----------

texmaster (09-04-2014)

----------


## OriginalCyn

Okay, here we go....

moviequiz.jpeg

----------


## texmaster

> Can't believe it -- I stumped the band!
> 
> From 1943, the title is So Proudly We Hail
> 
> It starred Veronica Lake, Claudette Colbert, and Paulette Goddard, and is about a group of nurses serving in the Philippines.  The movie garnered 4 Oscar nominations, and it's a great watch.


Darn good pic  :Smile:

----------


## texmaster

> Okay, here we go....
> 
> moviequiz.jpeg


the Philadelphia Story?

----------

East of the Beast (09-04-2014)

----------


## OriginalCyn

> the Philadelphia Story?


A good guess, but nope.

....Anyone? ....Bueller? ....Bueller?

----------


## Trinnity

keep your Powder dry :Dontknow:

----------


## OriginalCyn

> keep your Powder dry


*"After The Thin Man"* 

By far the best of the sequels to the _The Thin Man_, the detective/mystery series (6 films) based on the detective novel (which also spawned the TV show from the 1950s), starring acting duo William Powell and Myrna Loy as Nick & Nora Charles.

Another one that, if you haven't seen it (as well as _The Thin Man_), you don't want to miss.

----------

texmaster (09-04-2014)

----------


## East of the Beast

> Kelley's Heros?


Where Eagles Dare

----------


## East of the Beast



----------

OriginalCyn (09-04-2014)

----------


## OriginalCyn

> 


Say 'Hello' to my _Little Friend!_ (with the accent, of course)

....Scarface.

ETA: ....Thinking, thinking....will post a new one in a few minutes....

----------


## OriginalCyn

More '80s movie goodness...

moviequiz2.jpg

----------


## texmaster

> More '80s movie goodness...
> 
> moviequiz2.jpg


Tapeheads!


Ok now for the greatest movie of the 80s

----------


## Sheldonna

> Tapeheads!
> 
> 
> Ok now for the greatest movie of the 80s



It's hell when you can't even recognize one of the actors in the pics!  No clue.

----------


## texmaster

> It's hell when you can't even recognize one of the actors in the pics!  No clue.


The guy on the left you should  :Smile:

----------


## Sheldonna

> The guy on the left you should


I recognize the face of him and the female on the right....but I have no idea what their names are.  I don't think that is a movie I have seen.  Will be interesting to find out the name then.

----------


## keymanjim

> Tapeheads!
> 
> 
> Ok now for the greatest movie of the 80s


That movie was corny.

----------


## keymanjim

> The guy on the left you should


Dennis Hopper.

----------


## texmaster

> That movie was corny.

----------


## keymanjim

> 


What? Some kids break into an abandoned military base and find some sort of alien device that can warp time? (Like the military would leave something like that behind.)
I remember a T-Rex getting a hole blown into it's stomach. I just can't remember the name of the movie.

----------


## texmaster

> What? Some kids break into an abandoned military base and find some sort of alien device that can warp time? (Like the military would leave something like that behind.)


They didn't know what it was!   And it was the engine traveling at faster than light speeds which is how they warped through time.    Don't you know anything scientific??!?




> I remember a T-Rex getting a hole blown into it's stomach. I just can't remember the name of the movie.


Hey when you're 7 years old the middle finger out of the trunk is the greatest thing ever.   :Big Grin:

----------


## OriginalCyn

> Tapeheads!
> 
> 
> Ok now for the greatest movie of the 80s


*My Science Project*

In the same vein as Real Genius, but (don't shoot me!) nowhere nearly as entertaining.

I recognized Dennis Hopper immediately but had forgotten he was in it.

The clothes they're wearing scream _"This is from 1985!!"_ but the other dead giveaway is the "high-tech" Plasma Ball.  We used to go to Spencer's and "play" with the one they had on display -- IIRC, back then those things cost around $300.00-$400.00 which is the equivalent of roughly $675.00-$900.00 in 2014 (using this inflation adjustment calculator).  My best friend was cuckoo for cocoa-puffs about 'em and damn near fainted when Santa gave her one for Christmas that year.

ETA:  It was bugging me that I couldn't remember the name of the actor who plays Vince, so I just looked MSP up on imdb, and HOLY SHIT!  Fisher Stevens?!?!  Damn, he looks young -- it's hard to believe that little weasel used to be able to point at Michelle Pfeiffer and brag to his friends, "See that chick?  Before her god-awful plastic surgery, I tapped that.  For over three years."

----------

texmaster (09-05-2014)

----------


## texmaster

> *My Science Project*
> 
> In the same vein as Real Genius, but (don't shoot me!) nowhere nearly as entertaining.
> 
> I recognized Dennis Hopper immediately but had forgotten he was in it.
> 
> The clothes they're wearing scream _"This is from 1985!!"_ but the other dead giveaway that it's from that period is the "high-tech" Plasma Ball.  We used to go to Spencer's and "play" with the one they had on display -- IIRC, back then those things cost around $300.00-$400.00 which is the equivalent of roughly $675.00-$900.00 in 2014 (using this inflation adjustment calculator).  My best friend was cuckoo for cocoa-puffs about 'em and damn near fainted when Santa gave her one for Christmas that year.


1985 is the greatest year for movies EVER.  My God they made a ton that year too!

----------


## OriginalCyn

Next!!

moviequiz.jpg

----------


## texmaster

> Next!!
> 
> moviequiz.jpg


Hackers!

----------

OriginalCyn (09-05-2014)

----------


## texmaster

I take it back.  This was the greatest movie of the 80s.

----------


## OriginalCyn

> I take it back.  This was the greatest movie of the 80s.


Explorers

I never saw this -- my crush on River Phoenix (in the early 90s -- not when he was this young!!) is the only reason I'm even aware this movie existed.

******

----------

texmaster (09-05-2014)

----------


## Trinnity

> The guy on the left you should


Dennis Hopper?

----------

texmaster (09-05-2014)

----------


## texmaster

> Explorers
> 
> I never saw this -- my crush on River Phoenix (in the early 90s -- not when he was this young!!) is the only reason I'm even aware this movie existed.
> 
> ******


You got it

----------


## texmaster

Get your geek on for this one.

Bonus points if you can id the actor on the far right

----------


## OriginalCyn

> Get your geek on for this one.
> 
> Bonus points if you can id the actor on the far right


Well, ya got me... I haven't the foggiest one this one.

----------

texmaster (09-06-2014)

----------


## texmaster

> Well, ya got me... I haven't the foggiest one this one.


What about the guy on the far right?

Figure out who it is and it will be easy.

He's real famous and alive still making movies.

----------


## OriginalCyn

> What about the guy on the far right?
> 
> Figure out who it is and it will be easy.
> 
> He's real famous and alive still making movies.


Still have no idea, and to me, the guy looks like Roger Waters back in the 70s, and I know *that's* not right  :Rofl: .

Looks like some sort of Middle Ages or Dystopian Sci-Fi flick, though.

----------


## texmaster

no one else?

----------


## texmaster

Last chance.   Do you guys concede?

 :Big Grin:

----------


## texmaster

Ok I accept your surrender.    Its Krull!!!





*@OriginalCyn*   you are up  :Big Grin:

----------


## DonGlock26

> This should be harder:



9th company




Russian cross between Platoon and Black Hawk Down set in Afghanistan. Not a bad flick. 

Check out 2:46 above.


Whole movie:

----------

texmaster (09-07-2014)

----------


## DonGlock26



----------


## keymanjim

> 


Blue Velvet. 
Talk about your freaky-assed movies.

----------

DonGlock26 (09-07-2014)

----------


## keymanjim

hunter.jpg

----------


## Calypso Jones

I knew it was Krull..  Did anyone get my entry yet??

----------


## Calypso Jones

> 


still waiting.

----------


## keymanjim

> hunter.jpg


Just to help you out on this one, the person she's sitting on is James Spader.

----------


## Calypso Jones

Agnes of God.

No..I'm kidding.  LOLOL

----------

keymanjim (09-07-2014)

----------


## keymanjim

> Agnes of God.
> 
> No..I'm kidding.  LOLOL


No. But, thanks anyway.

----------


## keymanjim

> still waiting.


They didn't make some sort of remake of Lawrence of Arabia that I didn't know about, did they?

----------

Calypso Jones (09-07-2014)

----------


## GreenEyedLady

> still waiting.


Aladdin?

----------

Calypso Jones (09-07-2014)

----------


## Calypso Jones

> Aladdin?



close but no cigar.   Come on...you can do this.

----------


## keymanjim

Arabian Nights?

----------


## GreenEyedLady

Sinbad

----------


## keymanjim

Earnest Goes to Baghdad?

----------


## Calypso Jones

> Arabian Nights?


bingo.    How did you finally get it.

----------

texmaster (09-08-2014)

----------


## Calypso Jones

> Earnest Goes to Baghdad?



that would have been a good movie.  Ernest goes to Baghdad and inadvertently exposes and destroys Islam.

----------


## keymanjim

> bingo.    How did you finally get it.


I don't know. They looked Arabic?

----------


## keymanjim

> that would have been a good movie.  Ernest goes to Baghdad and inadvertently exposes and destroys Islam.


"Hey Vern. Did you know that mohamed use to castrate little boys before buggering them? Why are those guys with diapers on their heads coming at me with knives?"

----------


## texmaster

@*keymanjim*   you're up.  Make it a good one  :Big Grin:

----------


## keymanjim

> Attachment 5708


Already did.

----------


## OriginalCyn

> Already did.


Taking a random stab at this -- Bad Influence?

----------


## DonGlock26

> Attachment 5708



Crash?

----------

keymanjim (09-08-2014)

----------


## DonGlock26



----------

texmaster (09-08-2014)

----------


## keymanjim

> Crash?


Correct.

----------

DonGlock26 (09-08-2014)

----------


## texmaster

> 


shaka zulu!!

And your sig is starship troopers  :Big Grin:

----------


## texmaster



----------


## keymanjim

> 


Big trouble in Little China.
(And, you're wrong about Shaka Zulu.)

----------

DonGlock26 (09-08-2014),texmaster (09-08-2014)

----------


## texmaster

> Big trouble in Little China.
> (And, you're wrong about Shaka Zulu.)


Correct on Big Trouble in Little China 

Ok if its not Zulu then it has to be the man who would be king.

And... its your turn @keymanjim  :Big Grin:

----------

DonGlock26 (09-08-2014)

----------


## keymanjim

277881_full.jpg

----------


## DonGlock26

> shaka zulu!!
> 
> And your sig is starship troopers


Nope

Yes.  :Wink:

----------

texmaster (09-08-2014)

----------


## DonGlock26

> Correct on Big Trouble in Little China 
> 
> Ok if its not Zulu then it has to be the man who would be king.
> 
> And... its your turn @keymanjim


Correct.

----------

texmaster (09-08-2014)

----------


## DonGlock26

> 277881_full.jpg


Streets of Fire

----------

keymanjim (09-08-2014),texmaster (09-08-2014)

----------


## keymanjim

> Streets of Fire


Correct.

----------


## texmaster

Batter up @*DonGlock26*

----------


## texmaster

Ok I'll go then.





Anyone who gets this I will be VERY impressed.

----------


## texmaster

> Attachment 5708


Crash?

----------


## texmaster

> still waiting.


Arabian Knights

----------


## Teamster

The Thing

----------


## Teamster

Let's go even older...
627.jpg

----------


## texmaster

> Let's go even older...
> 627.jpg


The story of GI Joe

----------


## keymanjim

> Ok I'll go then.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone who gets this I will be VERY impressed.


It Came From Outer Space?
(Or, something like that.)

----------


## Teamster

> It Came From Outer Space?
> (Or, something like that.)


The Thing

----------

DonGlock26 (09-10-2014)

----------


## texmaster

> The Thing


Bingo

----------


## liberal_hack

eyeca.jpg

a Classic
 @texmaster
let's see how good you are

----------


## texmaster

> eyeca.jpg
> 
> a Classic
>  @texmaster
> let's see how good you are


The beast with a million eyes?

----------


## texmaster

> eyeca.jpg
> 
> a Classic
>  @texmaster
> let's see how good you are


I got you.

The eye creatures.

----------


## texmaster



----------


## Teamster

> 


dual Uzi shoulder rig: Invasion U.S.A

----------


## liberal_hack

> I got you.
> 
> The eye creatures.


i should have renamed the file

you are correct

----------

texmaster (09-10-2014)

----------


## texmaster

> dual Uzi shoulder rig: Invasion U.S.A


Correct

----------


## DonGlock26



----------


## Devil505

> 


The Bedford Incident?

----------

DonGlock26 (09-10-2014)

----------


## DonGlock26

> The Bedford Incident?

----------


## DonGlock26



----------


## Devil505



----------


## texmaster

> 


The fountain

----------

DonGlock26 (09-10-2014)

----------


## texmaster

> 


Wake island?

----------


## Devil505

> Wake island?


Nope but same time period

Hint: Book written by Richard Tregaskis

----------


## DonGlock26

> 


_Guadalcanal Diary_

----------

Devil505 (09-11-2014),texmaster (09-10-2014)

----------


## DonGlock26

> The fountain


Well done!!

----------

texmaster (09-10-2014)

----------


## texmaster

The greatest anti UN movie in history

----------

DonGlock26 (09-11-2014)

----------


## DonGlock26

> The greatest anti UN movie in history


Voyage to the Bottom of the Sea

----------

texmaster (09-11-2014)

----------


## texmaster

> Voyage to the Bottom of the Sea


Correct!!!

----------


## liberal_hack

@texmaster

ok mr smarty pants...........and no posting this image into google and searching that way

guess.jpg

----------

texmaster (09-11-2014)

----------


## texmaster

> @texmaster
> 
> ok mr smarty pants...........and no posting this image into google and searching that way
> 
> guess.jpg


Them!

----------


## texmaster

This one is almost too easy

----------


## Teamster

Too easy?  Hmmmm....


Try again.jpeg

----------


## texmaster

> Too easy?  Hmmmm....
> 
> 
> Try again.jpeg


The resident

----------


## Teamster

> The resident


Sorry, nope.

----------


## liberal_hack

> This one is almost too easy


Rowdy Roddy Piper starred in it and wore some funky sunglasses

Am I warm?

----------


## liberal_hack

> The resident


maybe if you put a picture of Colin Farrell, the star of the movie instead of Christopher Lee, other people would stand a chance  :Tongue20: 
 @Teamster

----------


## texmaster

> maybe if you put a picture of Colin Farrell, the star of the movie instead of Christopher Lee, other people would stand a chance 
>  @Teamster


Shell Shock

----------


## Teamster

> maybe if you put a picture of Colin Farrell, the star of the movie instead of Christopher Lee, other people would stand a chance 
>  @Teamster



I will if someone does not post the film name, however I do note that someone could guess the film from the pic (well done). Also, you are on the correct path with your guess about Piper and the sunglasses.

----------


## texmaster

> Rowdy Roddy Piper starred in it and wore some funky sunglasses
> 
> Am I warm?


Yes

----------

liberal_hack (09-11-2014)

----------


## Teamster

> Shell Shock



Well done.

yoda_beard.jpg

----------


## keymanjim

> Yes


They Live.

----------


## keymanjim

The worst move ever made with top named stars.

TangoCash.jpg

----------


## texmaster

Suck on this one you little bastards

----------


## texmaster

> The worst move ever made with top named stars.
> 
> Attachment 5768


Pfft  Tango and Cash

----------

keymanjim (09-11-2014)

----------


## texmaster

> Suck on this one you little bastards


for the new page.

Good luck   :Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------


## keymanjim

> Suck on this one you little bastards


While You Were Sleeping?

----------

texmaster (09-11-2014)

----------


## keymanjim



----------


## texmaster

> While You Were Sleeping?


Yes

----------


## texmaster

> InLikeFlint-Natasha.jpg


In like Flint

----------

keymanjim (09-11-2014)

----------


## texmaster

I got you guys with this one

----------


## keymanjim

> In like Flint


Yes.

----------


## keymanjim

> I got you guys with this one


The Hot rock.
My brother in law was behind me when he saw the picture.

----------

texmaster (09-11-2014)

----------


## texmaster

> The Hot rock.
> My brother in law was behind me when he saw the picture.


!@#%R$#!

yes  :Big Grin:

----------


## keymanjim



----------


## Devil505

> _Guadalcanal Diary_


Very good!

----------


## liberal_hack

> 



I liked "The Fog" better from John Carpenter

she should have been happy with vanilla

----------

keymanjim (09-11-2014),texmaster (09-11-2014)

----------


## keymanjim

> I liked "The Fog" better from John Carpenter
> 
> she should have been happy with vanilla


Correct.

----------


## Devil505



----------


## Teamster

> 



Invasion of the Body Snatchers

----------


## Teamster

@texmaster...
Oh, great and mighty one. Here is thine challenge:

Let's play a game...jpg

----------


## liberal_hack

> @texmaster...
> Oh, great and mighty one. Here is thine challenge:
> 
> Let's play a game...jpg




two men went to war

----------


## liberal_hack

attention please

ok, now that i have your attention. It really is an unfair game

either copy the url of the picture or save it to your disk

go to google

click on images

click the camera icon

insert photo url or upload the photo

google provides the answer

if you can find the photo on line

then google search will find it too

sorry to rain on the game but I've been using that and I suspect as have others...............come clean now

----------


## texmaster

> attention please
> 
> ok, now that i have your attention. It really is an unfair game
> 
> either copy the url of the picture or save it to your disk
> 
> go to google
> 
> click on images
> ...


Liberals ruin everything

----------


## keymanjim

> Liberals ruin everything


Well, hell. We might as well do a "corrupt a wish" thread.

----------

texmaster (09-12-2014)

----------

